# Resoling Bass Weejuns



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I've never had a pair if shoes resolved. Would you guys suggest resoling sub $80 leather soles penny loafers? Or are they so cheap it's not worth it?

Thanks gents


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Not worth it. Put the money toward a better pair of pennies. I'm an AE guy but your fellow board members love Rancourts too.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

Around here, resoling costs around $65.00 (soles and new heels). Is it worth it? That is up to you. I certainly would not if the uppers weren't in really good condition. Also, there will be some opinions against with Bass typically using corrected grain (from what I understand). I would love to resole a pair of Weejuns in defiance of everything being so disposable now - just don't think they're worthy.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

frosejr said:


> I'm an AE guy but your fellow board members love Rancourts too.


Solid advice.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

IF your shoes are original weejuns of good leather and made in USA then they would be worth resoling (and maybe putting in a museum) but if they are the current version, I agree with others here that you should put the money towards another brand.
RIP good US made Weejuns that many of us grew up wearing.
Tom


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I had an old USA-made pair resoled and don't regret it a bit. Resoling cost about the same as a new pair, and the old ones are infinitely more comfortable and better-looking.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Playing Devil's Advocate...


If the upper is still good, the construction of the shoe allows it, and the shoe fits well, I think you should consider resoling it. 

The argument that one could get the same shoe cheaper than the cost of resoling the old one assumes that one can get the "same" shoe. You might be able to, but then again you might be stuck with a Weejun-named shoe that is of lower quality or different fit than the one you have now. 

If you move up to a higher quality brand, then you're talking about prices that would be higher than a resoling job.

Talk to your shoe repair guy about it. If he can resole the shoe and refurbish the upper to make it look new, then you have an option to consider. If he says, no way, then the choice is easy.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

I have an old pair of Weejuns in my closet. Made in USA, getting close to needing to be resoled. I like the shoes and will pony-up and get them resoled....


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I know that current Weejuns take a lot of heat on this forum because they're imported, corrected grain, etc., but if you like the shoes and they fit well then I would consider getting them resoled. I have two pair of Alden LHS 986, Paul Stuart shell penny loafers and AE Randolphs. But, I still wear my (non-USA made) Weejuns regularly. Sure, the corrected grain is not the greatest, but I like that I don't have to worry about trashing them. Also, I have found that they have gotten better looking as I've broken them in (which is why I would consider having them resoled when I get to that point).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bass Weejuns are the one shoe design that I would have half soled, when resoling became necessary, primarily because of the low replacement cost of the shoes.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

The last time I checked, the newer versions seemed to have a much thinner sole. The Bass shop had both older and newer versions in stock and the difference was dramatic. I don't think the thinner soles would last very long.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Bass Weejuns are the one shoe design that I would have half soled, when resoling became necessary, primarily because of the low replacement cost of the shoes.


That is what I used to do with them 20 years ago based on a recommendation by my cobbler. They always came out fine.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Bass Weejuns are the one shoe design that I would have half soled, when resoling became necessary, primarily because of the low replacement cost of the shoes.


A nice compromise solution.


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

I had a horrible old pair redone recently with half soles and Vibram heel lifts...probably 20 years old, and past their prime, but I hated to retire them. I pay $39.50 for half soles and heels locally, and $45.00 for full soles, which makes the process a lot more palatable than dropping $75 or $100.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I bought a pair of Weejuns in the 1980s and had them resoled about eight years ago, and they came back fitting much tighter, to the point that I seldom wear them now, partly because my shoe collection has expanded so much and partly because they are no longer all that comfortable. Maybe that cobbler just botched the job, but I would not do it again, not for Weejuns. Now a pair of AE or shell Florsheims, that's an entirely different matter.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I think your cobbler may have screwed up.
Actually the primary reason I have have Weejun's resoled (even though with just a half sole) is that I have never purchased a pair of Weejun's that were all that comfortable right out of the box. Rather, they become (uber) comfortable through wear...lots and lots of wear. After going to all that trouble to break them in and soften them up, getting them right the way I most enjoyed them, I just couldn't bear to throw them out and start all over. A half sole and new heels would give me another year or so's good use out of them.


----------

